# LSD Install info



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anybody know where I can find install information for putting in the OEM VLSD into an 06 base Z?

I've searched several 350z forums, this forum, looked at the Service Manual, google.com... Nothing.

Thanks.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

bump...bump...


----------

